# My Exhaust



## Carlisle11 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am also new to this site. I bought my 06 yesterday with 16000 miles and my clutch has gone out?? also it has flowmaster super 44's and they have a good sound but it sounds sort of empty how can I give it a deeper sound with more of a rumble?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

16k with the clutch out? Sounds like it's had a hard life already. A lot of people like the sound of Flows but the 44 isn't a good flowing muff. Magnaflow sounds like what you're looking for and flows better too.


----------

